# BRIGHT green droppings?



## alea

Okay here's the deal,... I did as was suggested here and cut down the amount I feed my pijjies. They get between 1/2 and 1 oz. each day, (depending on how much I bribe them to eat out of my hand...lol)
They seem perfectly normal, healthy and active, but the droppings are really bright green. 
Now, I've read on this site that green droppings can mean empty bellies, but I know that is not the case. One thing I do suspect is the "vitamin powder", or whatever it is, that is all over the seed mix. Does that sound normal to any of you??? The wierd thing is that it didn't happen when I was overfeeding and allowing them to pick out all the milo. The milo has the same green powder on it, afterall.
I'm really not too worried,.. they seem fine, as I said. Just wondering if anyone's had a similar experience. 
p.s. It's been this way for about 3 days. Droppings are solid,.. and I get my pigeon feed from "Jones seed Co."
Hope that helps.
Alea


----------



## dano7

Hi

If the seed is clean, dry and not dusty it is probably OK.

I've been talking to folks because my birds have really had wet poop. I no longer think this is a problem - they are fit, preening, and the droppings smell right. I'm pretty sure it is the greens and or the carrots and not the vitamins and stuff since I did a partial test.

The droppings range from dark green, olive, brownish and bright green sometimes. It's never dry anymore and neither are the droppings of my 70 wilders - on the wet side. I wouldn't be concerned without any other anomalies - but don't know for sure.


----------



## Nooti

Hi Alea
Is the green a sort of psychadelic colour? This can mean a burden of the coccidia parasite in the gut and it could be worth treating for that. Certainly can't do any harm. You would need a sulpha based drug which you can buy online.


----------



## alea

Hi Dano & Helen.
I have ordered the 3 in 1 meds from Globals for coccidiosis, canker and worms. It should be here sometime this weekend. 
My birds have wet poop often too. SOMETIMES, the droppings are neat little packages, but usually they are not. (Especially when they are perched on my shoulders. lol)
Thanks for bringing that up, Dano. I guess the color range you mentioned is accurate for my birds too, but there was definitely a change when I cut down the amount of food. Soetimes it is sort of psychadelic-green (really bright) but not always. 
Someone recently mentioned e coli to me as a possibility... Anyone know much about symptoms? Helen? Thanks guys.
Alea
p.s.
I have been unsuccessful in getting my birds to eat greens so far. All I have tried is fresh baby spinach, though.

[This message has been edited by alea (edited May 27, 2004).]


----------



## dano7

You can use a little electric slicer ($10 or some blenders have a slicer attachment) to make the greens an appealing size for nibbling (a blender will just make wet mush and birds only like water wet). Put this out, maybe with raw carrots sliced in the same machine to a nice milo or pea size. No seed for 5 minutes. One day you will be surprized.


----------



## Nooti

e.coli comes in many forms with many varied symtoms. Baytril is the drug for e.coli.
I suspect your three in one drug will not be as strong as a proper sulpha drug developed to deal with gut bacterials only but give it a try anyway.


----------



## alea

Okay, will do Dano! Thanks to both of you!
p.s.
I found an avian vet. He is going to do a fecal test just to be sure.
Only $25 for my peace of mind,...
Still, the receptionist didn't seem well informed. I asked what exactly they tested for and she said "uh,... parasites" I wanted to hear something a little more technical, (even though I have no idea what I'm talking about either.) Hopefully when I get there and talk to the lab tech I will find that they are testing for all the common problems I've heard mentioned here.
Wish me luck.
Alea


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Alea,

The global Multi-Mix is great for prevention, but if they already have (E-coli) they would need the Baytril, as Helen said.

My avian vet usually does the fecal to rule out the basics, like worms, or giargea, but if she suspects something else, they will send the fecal to another lab.


Treesa


----------



## Nooti

Alea
Juat a word of warning - I think you might find it is $25 per tes - ie $25 test for parasites - $25 test for coccidia - $25 test for........... (I could be wrong!)


----------



## alea

Hoo boy. I hope that's not the case. I am supposed to go today so I'll call and see if I get any better info.
Can anyone give me the phonetic spelling for coccidiosis (sp?)
I would like to sound like I know what the h--- I'm talking about.lol
Alea


----------



## dano7

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=coccidiosis&x=19&y=16 

Smart move - this website will say it for you.


----------



## Nooti

co-cid-iosis!


----------

